# Free Wednesday Night Oysters - Closed until further notice



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I got a text message from Loup Garou, aka Mike this morning. He said they are closing Latitude's at the Hilton on Pensacola Beach for the winter, as they have done in the past.*

*He said they will open Gilligan's at the Hampton on Pensacola Beach some time in mid to late Feburary. He will then have FREE Oysters again.*

*When that occurs, it will be posted.*

*BT*


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

thanks for the heads up


----------

